# 19.5 Tires, Drive Tires On Steer Axle?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My '12 F550 is due for tires and I'm going to go with Michelins. I'm going to run XDS2 on the rear and would like to run them on the front as well but don't know how that would effect it's road manners. I can get XZE tires for the front but would like something with a little more bite for plowing snow and off pavement use but don't want to loose it's nice road manners for the times I'm on the highway. What has others experience been with running an aggressive drive tire on the steer axle of a medium duty?

XDS2 on the top. XZE on the bottom.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark,

I run (1) drive tire on my passenger side and (1) steer tire on my drivers side of my 550. Had a steer tire go and had some take offs on rims laying around so I just threw a drive on the front.

I can say that I never even noticed a slight difference, it still rides like a Ford...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am not a heavy duty truck mechanic but don't think you will have an issue. Not that I think the F550 fits in this class but believe at some point in GVW you are not allowed to have drive tires on the front.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> I can say that I never even noticed a slight difference


Glad to hear that, I ordered 6 of the XDS2's and they will be here tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Our 550's come with high traction tires in all four corners from the factory and their 2WD


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't bother with steers on ours either


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd just be happy to find tires for mine so it will actually turn when you turn the wheels.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Just put 6 new Aeolus HN366... on my steel rims for the winter... also have these on the alcoas, they were on the truck when I got it, put 50k on them and still gonna run them next summer, winter grip was great too! $250 each up here... Michelins are way to pricy for me!!!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

You can select the max traction option on the fords that give you drive tires front and rear. Traction option gives you steers up front, drives in the back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You'll be fine, been doing it on all of mine as time goes on. It just isn't worth it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750 said:


> Not that I think the F550 fits in this class but believe at some point in GVW you are not allowed to have drive tires on the front.


Never heard of this before.

I have drive tyres all the way aroond on my L8000. Although it is a 6x4.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Brother and I were talking about it the other day, I will have to ask him again. But Randall should know.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got the tires all on before the snow last night. Went with XDS2 drive tires all the way around.

Factory 225 Continentals VS 245 Michelins


All mounted up and ready to go. 



Definitely changed the whole look of the truck. 
Here is before on the factory 225 Continentals.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You best be taking good care of my next truck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks awesome mark!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Phil. The new tires are great. I have had to use 4x4 once since I put them on and that was for maybe 5 minutes max. I've plowed 2 storms with the tires now and I'm doing more in 2wd then I could do before in 4x4. I keep looking down at the dash thinking the truck has to be in 4x4 with the way it handles everything I've had to do with it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm kind of scared to ask...but how much were they?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I know every time I put tires on mine they are $400+ a corner...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm kind of scared to ask...but how much were they?


They run $455-480 per tire depending where you look.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13 said:


> Thanks Phil. The new tires are great. I have had to use 4x4 once since I put them on and that was for maybe 5 minutes max. I've plowed 2 storms with the tires now and I'm doing more in 2wd then I could do before in 4x4. I keep looking down at the dash thinking the truck has to be in 4x4 with the way it handles everything I've had to do with it.


Amazing what the right tire and weight ratio makes!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Amazing what the right tire and weight ratio makes!


Definitely. I knew the factory Continental tires left a lot to be desired but I didn't realize how bad they were. With a fully loaded spreader and 4x4 I still was having trouble pushing my v plow in scoop up across a long parking lot or up a steep hill on a driveway I plow. 
With the new tires and a half loaded spreader I was pushing everything in 2wd and even had the new wings on my plow making it 2ft wider and in scoop holding a lot more snow. I even plowed a rural gravel driveway that's curvy with some short steep hills in 2wd with the wings on. Last time I plowed it I didn't have the wings and was in 4x4 and still ended up off the driveway and down into the trees. I don't think I could be more impressed with the tires even if they were free. They're definitely noisier on the road but if they last well and the traction stays like it is now I know what tire I'll continue buying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark13 said:


> They run $455-480 per tire depending where you look.


That's fairly cheap if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark13 said:


> Continental tires left a lot to be desired


There should be a class-action lawsuit against Continental for impersonating a tyre manufacturer.

The stock Conticraps on my F350 were horrible, I hydroplaned with them after aroond 10K miles, never hydroplaned with any other tyre. Tried pulling a trailer in the snow in 4WD and couldn't get any traction.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> . Tried pulling a trailer in the snow in 4WD and couldn't get any traction.


With a beer in one hand and a phone in the other to boot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> With a beer in one hand and a phone in the other to boot.


Wool.......yeah


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark13 said:


> They run $455-480 per tire depending where you look.


Our 2wd F450 has some off brand on the back, 2 of one kind and 2 of another. Even yesterday with ice there weren't many traction complaints. But steering is anyone's guess when it'll turn and where you'll go on the way there. The front tires even have some siping in them. 8'2" DXT with wings hanging on the front and it still doesn't steer for ****.

I'm tempted to try these and see what happens.

Edit. The 225 option appears to be significantly cheaper.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Our 2wd F450 has some off brand on the back, 2 of one kind and 2 of another. Even yesterday with ice there weren't many traction complaints. But steering is anyone's guess when it'll turn and where you'll go on the way there. The front tires even have some siping in them. 8'2" DXT with wings hanging on the front and it still doesn't steer for ****.
> 
> I'm tempted to try these and see what happens.
> 
> Edit. The 225 option appears to be significantly cheaper.


My truck with the continentals was like that. Had the HSR tires up front. 2wd the front end would slide, in 4x4 it would slide and grab randomly making for a very jerky and unpredictable turn. In one lot I do I would end up using the rounded curb at one end to get my truck to start turning left.

New tires go wherever I point them, same lot I had good traction the whole time. I was able to turn right around at the end instead of sliding until I would bump the snow by the curb and then it would start my turn for me.

After I got the tires on I ran to the salt pile and put 1.5 yrd of treated salt in the spreader. Round trip was about 22 miles, drove the whole deal in 2wd with 2-3" of snow on the roads and some windrows from the state plow trucks, never once did the front end push or not steer when I wanted it to. Coming back to the house with the spreader loaded and no plow the steering was still very good. I got it to slide once for about 5ft while turning onto the side road where the house is only because I was going to quick for conditions and wanted to see what would happen in an emergency situation where I knew I'd only slide into grass if the truck didn't make the corner. With the continental tires I would have slide right past the whole intersection and not even started the turn.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I think I'm going to call about a set of the 225's tomorrow. I'm assuming you went with the 245's just for looks?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I went with the 245s mostly for looks and so the tires on the front axle weren't near their capacity with the salter full, my transfer tank full, and the plow on the front. 

A friend of mine runs the XZE tires on his trucks in the front and likes them, might be worth considering for your 2wd truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The XZE don't look all that impressive. My thought behind the more aggressive ones is to keep the tires that are currently on it, put the good ones on it and run them. When it goes on to a new home, put the old ones back on and keep the good ones for the new truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The XZE don't look all that impressive. My thought behind the more aggressive ones is to keep the tires that are currently on it, put the good ones on it and run them. When it goes on to a new home, put the old ones back on and keep the good ones for the new truck.


I was thinking you were talking about putting different tires on your steer axle only, didn't realize you were putting new tires all the way around. I follow you now.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark13 said:


> I was thinking you were talking about putting different tires on your steer axle only, didn't realize you were putting new tires all the way around. I follow you now.


All 6 are in good shape, but there are 3 different kinds on it now. Figure maybe make them all match while we run it, and it would be nice to have the extra tread since it's a new installs truck next season. Buy some time for a new one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> All 6 are in good shape, but there are 3 different kinds on it now. Figure maybe make them all match while we run it, and it would be nice to have the extra tread since it's a new installs truck next season. Buy some time for a new one.


Quit being a woman and go buy the new tyres already. I didn't steer you wrong with the hydraulic spreader, and I'm not steering you wrong on this.

Pun intended.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Quit being a woman and go buy the new tyres already. I didn't steer you wrong with the hydraulic spreader, and I'm not steering you wrong on this.
> 
> Pun intended.


Hoping to get them next week. Hoping.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone have experience with Cooper Roadmaster 253's? Apparently these Michelins in 225's are on back order and won't be available for about a month.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I never thought this thread would get so much traction......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I suggested to JohnDeereGreen to look into the Hankook DH107. A quick search of the Google doesn't show anything, but I have them on one of my F800's and it is as good or a better tread than the Michelins. No idea on longevity, but the truck steers in snow now.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks like you added a 1 into your tire model. DH07 is a valid one and it looks like the picture you sent me earlier.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Looks like you added a 1 into your tire model. DH07 is a valid one and it looks like the picture you sent me earlier.


That's because he thinks he's number 1


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Looks like you added a 1 into your tire model. DH07 is a valid one and it looks like the picture you sent me earlier.


Guess that's why I saw a log instead of a rear idler on that CL ad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> That's because he thinks he's number 1


Plenty of folks tell me I am.....


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Looks like you added a 1 into your tire model. DH07 is a valid one and it looks like the picture you sent me earlier.


The Hankook DH01 is not a bad tire either, we've been running them on 2wd F-450's for 7-8 years. Never been stuck with them, good traction in the snow/ice. Run them on the front as well, little noisy but very good steer ttraction.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

How do you like those boss plow wings? i just ordered a set for my 8'2 power v. hoping for good results!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Those Hankooks look good but they're bsckordered too. I ordered the DH07's a few minutes ago. Just doing the front for now since we aren't having traction issues.



zlssefi said:


> How do you like those boss plow wings? i just ordered a set for my 8'2 power v. hoping for good results!


Wouldn't give them up for anything. We've got a couple 9'2" DXT's also with wings. Very productive plows.

Still can't touch our Eblings though!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

zlssefi said:


> How do you like those boss plow wings? i just ordered a set for my 8'2 power v. hoping for good results!





John_DeereGreen said:


> Wouldn't give them up for anything. We've got a couple 9'2" DXT's also with wings. Very productive plows.
> 
> Still can't touch our Eblings though!


After 2 storms with wings on my DXT I don't know how I've plowed for years without them. An ebling would be nice but most of the lots I plow are very uneven.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You'd be surprised how well they scrape even on uneven lots. Down pressure does amazing things.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You'd be surprised how well they scrape even on uneven lots. Down pressure does amazing things.


By uneven I mean the 8ft portion behind the truck wouldn't even make full contact at times. There's a couple lots I do that even my v plow doesn't "float" enough to cover areas in one pass from only one direction.I have to plow it then go back from another angle and go over it again to get most of the snow up. My 10ft Kage does the best job with them but unless I got an Arctic or Metal Pless I don't think I'd get them much cleaner then I do already.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like lots we let the competition have fun with to me.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Most of them are lots/businesses my boss has done for years or since he started his business. Some of the lots may have been poorly done when new, others keep getting worse by the year.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Hysert said:


> Just put 6 new Aeolus HN366... on my steel rims for the winter... also have these on the alcoas, they were on the truck when I got it, put 50k on them and still gonna run them next summer, winter grip was great too! $250 each up here... Michelins are way to pricy for me!!!


Yeah but "aeolus"? honestly, if its a chinese brand tire, and worse, you put them on the FRONT of your 15-20k gvw trucks, you're asking for as much trouble as most of us have already experienced with chinese trailer tires. We have goodyears on just about all of the real trailers, 17.5s" to 16"s on others. The only one trailer is an 18' landscape with two 3500lb axles, has one replacement goodyear "marathon" chinese tire and 3 other original tires. Its a 2008 trailer, im just not sure how 3 of them have not blown up yet. Our latest 2014 trailer, we ordered with Goodyear g114s on it factory from ATC, the 2015 trailer from BigTex they would not put anything besides the stock china tire or an "upgraded" china load E tire. The day i got the trailer, we pulled the four wheels/tires off and had Goodyear 235/85/16s 110psi tires installed. I sold the 4 china tires with ~7 miles on them for $225 to a guy online. we paid nearly double that PER tire for the goodyears but i know we'lll never get a blowout.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

We have drive tires in front like a continental HDR for winter time for two f550s, but we also have steer tires for all 6 for two of the trucks. They drive a bit nicer/easier/smoother on the highway in summer. I have them on a 2nd set of wheels, so we just unbolt and bolt up the 2nd set 2x a year. it saves the traction tires for the winter and it seems you can run the steer tires forever on the road with minimal wear. We have 245 goodyears on one of the F550s, i'll probably upgrade any future F550s we get with them too, just a bigger slightly wider tire.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Brother and I were talking about it the other day, I will have to ask him again. But Randall should know.


You can run drives up front. Basically as far as I no, you can run whatever you want as long as the tire meets the weight rating. You can run caps up front, even on a class 8. But just because it legal, I wouldn't do it.


----------

